# Re-assurance needed please :-)



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi all, I'm hoping to make the big move to Cyprus at the beginning of 2010. It has been my dream for about 10 years to leave the UK for a new life in Cyprus before I hit the big 4 0 which happens next May. Originally it was to be myself and my partner making the move, we split last year but I am still determined to make the move solo. My friends in the Uk think I'm mad going it alone but I feel I really need to do it. I have read lots of posts on this forum which have been really helpful but I have a few more questions: 
Should I book a hotel/apartment for a couple of weeks when I first come so that I can look around for somewhere permanent when I'm there? 
Where are the best areas to live? I've been looking at Limassol and Paphos, my original place was Paralimni but it seems the other places are busier. Can anyone recommend any good agents for long term rentals? 
I will have money to get me by for around 12 months if need be without a job but ideally I want to get to work asap. I'm trained in catering (currently own my own catering business here) barwork and I'm currently re-training in beauty therapy so that I have varied choice of work, are there many jobs in this type of work?
And finally (for now) does anyone else think I'm mad moving to Cyprus solo or should I just go for it? 
All feedback will be gratefully received Thanks Lisa


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping to make the big move to Cyprus at the beginning of 2010. It has been my dream for about 10 years to leave the UK for a new life in Cyprus before I hit the big 4 0 which happens next May. Originally it was to be myself and my partner making the move, we split last year but I am still determined to make the move solo. My friends in the Uk think I'm mad going it alone but I feel I really need to do it. I have read lots of posts on this forum which have been really helpful but I have a few more questions:
> Should I book a hotel/apartment for a couple of weeks when I first come so that I can look around for somewhere permanent when I'm there?
> Where are the best areas to live? I've been looking at Limassol and Paphos, my original place was Paralimni but it seems the other places are busier. Can anyone recommend any good agents for long term rentals?
> I will have money to get me by for around 12 months if need be without a job but ideally I want to get to work asap. I'm trained in catering (currently own my own catering business here) barwork and I'm currently re-training in beauty therapy so that I have varied choice of work, are there many jobs in this type of work?
> ...



I don't think you are mad - just need a change of lifestyle as I did. However, coming here without a job is something else. Your area of expertise unfortunatly in Cyprus doesn't pay very much if you work for someone else. To open your own business is risky and expensive (if done properly) especially a beauty salon. There is a lack of good catering/food options in my opinion (in Paphos - good ones that is) so that could be an option but it would take time, research and finances. I personally wouldn't pack up and leave everything. If your business is doing well in the UK - can you keep it going - hire a manager or employees if you don't have enough one or enough so you can come over for a few months to really determine if it is right?? That is what I would suggest so you don't sell your current business then realize it may or may not work out.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

It will be hard to compete here if you do not have connections and serious financial backing. At the moment there are many ex-pat companies folding, their owners packing up and returning home - the domestic competition can afford to ride out the financial crisis in the large part because many do not rely on their beauty parlours or other small businesses to survive (many people have at least two jobs - so for example teachers may teach in the mornings and also have their own coffee shop/beauty parlour or juice bar in the afternoon/evenings - I know airline pilots that also run an aqaurium supply company for example) - Many of these people rely on the wide net of family connections to make these businesses work. Coming in as an outsider will be tough. There are many beauty parlours/ nail bars, hairdressers, catering companies etc as it is a favourite start-up business for young adults. Working for such companies will not pay very much at all (they only really pay pocket money) as many of their staff are drawn from family members helping out, or from economic migrants for whom the pittance they pay is a small fortune. 

There are always, however, exceptions and if you are well qualified (I'm afraid experience doesn't count for much here) and have good people skills, it may be possible to find reasonably well paid work in one of the larger hotels or catering companies. The best place to start looking to get an idea of the range of work available and the salaries would be the EURES labour exchange website (Google EURES and select Cyprus for all posts currently advertised in the Cypriot Labour Exchange.

Good luck!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dont give up you have been thinking for a long time ,above post are true it is tuff may not work,
but as you dont have kids with you i would go for it life is to short .
What we did was came over winter booked holiday app for month(good deals in winter)
looked around fond right area for us.
Iknow a few girls who have done it on there own some older than you
they love it feel safer going out here, fitter happier.
On work ,not easy but if you are willing to try anything &have cash to see you over , things are here once you get to know people. 
Tricia


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your input... I have thought about keeping my business on here for a while until I made my mind up that Cyprus was right for me but that would mean I wouldn't have as much money behind me to bring..... 
Realistically, taking into account rent, bills, food etc approx how much would I need to get me through 3 months without work?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It depends on your spending habits, hobbies and lifestyle (smoker, likes to drink, need any medications, if you like fancy accomodation etc) but for one person I would say at least 1500 Euros a month to be comfortable. I base that on rent, mobile phone, groceries, transport, if you rent a car that will up the bill or take taxis often which are expensive, some outings and entertainment.


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa

I would say whole heartedly to go for it. You sound like you're not happy with the UK so what have you got to lose. You will probably only regret it if you don't do it. 

When I was 21 I came over here on my own and just found work in Ayia Napa, ended up becoming a holiday rep and staying here for 3 years. I did go back to the UK for 5 years but was never really happy back there, even though I had met soemone and got married, we decided to move back out here and give it a go. 

You have to be flexible as jobs don't have the security they have in the uk. many people do work several jobs but as long as you are willing to work hard then you should be fine. Me and my husband are currently living on around €1000 a month including rent and food. We go out about once a week for drinks or a meal, We live in Paralimni and either go into Ayia Napa or Kapparis. With this end of the island winter work is scarce so many people work their socks off in the summer and then take a break in the winter or just take casual work where they can find it. Its a simple life but we love it. With the beauty therapy you may find work in one of the hotels as they often have salons. or bar work is fairly easy to come by although low paid. 

we spent about €2000 in the first coulple of weeks with deposits for our apartment, phone lines, new mobile sim's, furniture and general household stuff.


----------



## NQuinn26 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Me Too!*

I'm doing the same you go for it girl! Life is too short.



leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping to make the big move to Cyprus at the beginning of 2010. It has been my dream for about 10 years to leave the UK for a new life in Cyprus before I hit the big 4 0 which happens next May. Originally it was to be myself and my partner making the move, we split last year but I am still determined to make the move solo. My friends in the Uk think I'm mad going it alone but I feel I really need to do it. I have read lots of posts on this forum which have been really helpful but I have a few more questions:
> Should I book a hotel/apartment for a couple of weeks when I first come so that I can look around for somewhere permanent when I'm there?
> Where are the best areas to live? I've been looking at Limassol and Paphos, my original place was Paralimni but it seems the other places are busier. Can anyone recommend any good agents for long term rentals?
> I will have money to get me by for around 12 months if need be without a job but ideally I want to get to work asap. I'm trained in catering (currently own my own catering business here) barwork and I'm currently re-training in beauty therapy so that I have varied choice of work, are there many jobs in this type of work?
> ...


----------



## Paul Latham (Jul 6, 2009)

*Go for it...!!!!*

Hi Lisa......Im Paul...just turned 40 myself!!! I hopping over to Cyprus, Paphos, in around 5 weeks for 2 weeks. Had enough of life here in the UK. Being made redundant end of this month...!!! Gonna look around and find whats available in terms of work and hope for the best. If i find.....i'm returning to the UK and to pack up and go.....!!!! I have registered with a few agencies over there. I have 3 appointments already in limassol and Nicosia. I would just go for it my girl....go with a positive mind and doors will be found and doors will be opened...!!!!! :


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'm going to go over for 3 months in Feb next year and check things out then make my decision. 
Does anyone know where I could find an apartment for a 3 month let from Feb??
Good luck Paul when you go over, which agencies are you registered with for work?


----------



## kafriz (Oct 22, 2008)

Go for it i say,as people have said life is way to short. we are coming over to limasol in september after planning our move for nearly a year and i can't wait.fortunately we have friends to move in with so it should hopefully be a bit easier for us as they have been over in cyprus nearly 3yrs now and are well settled with some good contacts and plenty of work.
We know it won't all be plain sailing but with some hard work and good support anything is 
possible.If i start finding it tough i will just think what life is like in the UK right now & i'm sure 
that will spur me on to make a go of it!!! good luck with your plans,i wish you every success.Kafriz


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good plan lisa , you will get a good deal in apartment at that time of year.
also its the worst month weather wise (still ok)then just gets better lol.
will give you time to find right area that works for you.
all the best
Tricia


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi again everyone, I've spent all day today researching and I've found a beautiful apartment in Peyia to rent at £400 per month from March. Does this seem reasonable? I won't have any bills to pay just a €65 cleaning charge when I leave, I have use of a swimming pool (although it could be a little cool to use in March) and all mod cons i.e dishwasher, microwave, flat screen Tv etc. I am in touch with the owner of the apartment who is english and lives in the UK, they have been extremely helpful. Just wondered if anyone lives in Peyia or has stayed there and could give me a little information about the place, people surroundings etc. Also how long would it take to drive to Limassol from there as I'm thinking that that may be the place for me to work.
Thanks Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Hi again everyone, I've spent all day today researching and I've found a beautiful apartment in Peyia to rent at £400 per month from March. Does this seem reasonable? I won't have any bills to pay just a €65 cleaning charge when I leave, I have use of a swimming pool (although it could be a little cool to use in March) and all mod cons i.e dishwasher, microwave, flat screen Tv etc. I am in touch with the owner of the apartment who is english and lives in the UK, they have been extremely helpful. Just wondered if anyone lives in Peyia or has stayed there and could give me a little information about the place, people surroundings etc. Also how long would it take to drive to Limassol from there as I'm thinking that that may be the place for me to work.
> Thanks Lisa


Hi Lisa,
The drive from Peyia into Paphos is about 20 minutes and then a further 40 minutes or so to Limassol.
The price for the apartment certainly sounds reasonable if you are happy to do a 2 hours round trip to work each day.
Peyia is a popular place with expats, it has grown from the little village I remember from many years ago into a large sprawling place with lots of apartment blocks. Not my cup of tea but there are plenty of good amenities and Coral Bay is just down the road.

Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree with vironica, &no bus servise.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the input. It sounds like Peyia is not what I'm looking for as a permanent residence but as for some-where to live for a few months while I do some research I think it would be ok. I would definetley have a car where ever I went in March as I plan to look around lots to look for work and a nice place to live.

Any suggestions as to where I should visit to look for a long rental when I move over permanently? I don't want to live anywhere where it is going to be full of tourists or too many expats as my idea is to get away from all that, I want to beable to mix with the locals a little. I don't mind working in the busy tourist areas but not to live there. I don't mind having to drive maybe 30 minutes to work but an hour each way is too much.

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Thanks for the input. It sounds like Peyia is not what I'm looking for as a permanent residence but as for some-where to live for a few months while I do some research I think it would be ok. I would definetley have a car where ever I went in March as I plan to look around lots to look for work and a nice place to live.
> 
> Any suggestions as to where I should visit to look for a long rental when I move over permanently? I don't want to live anywhere where it is going to be full of tourists or too many expats as my idea is to get away from all that, I want to beable to mix with the locals a little. I don't mind working in the busy tourist areas but not to live there. I don't mind having to drive maybe 30 minutes to work but an hour each way is too much.
> 
> Thanks Lisa


You could look at Pissouri which is midway between Limassol and Paphos so whichever you end up working in you would only have max 30 minutes drive to work.
If you are definitely going to be working in Limassol then look at villages like Erimi, Episkopi, Souni and any other villages on the West side of Limassol.

Veronica


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Veronica thats very helpful. I will take a look at the places you mention when I come over. Pissouiri is sounding like a good place to start.
Lisa


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi LIsa, 
I am Karin, a new member to this forum and found your post a few days ago. I am currently living in Berlin and have plans to relocate to Cyprus in the coming year. I will have to go by myself early next year until my partner can follow me a few month later.I dont think you are mad - I am 45 and think its a good age to make a change. I am not happy here in Germany anymore and after a few holidays in Cyprus we decided this seems to be the perfekt place to go. We are going over in September for 2 weeks to meet a few people who might be able to help with accomodation, jobs etc. - I have worked a lot of areas, like retails, it-support and office managment. I am native German, but grew up amongst an english community and lived severalt years in the uk. My partner in also German and is an IT-network administrator. 
My only problem is that I will have to take the first steps by myself next year. Maybe we could get in contact in order to help eachother on way to a new life in cyprus coming year. Would be great hearing from you. -


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz_Berlin said:


> Hi LIsa,
> I am Karin, a new member to this forum and found your post a few days ago. I am currently living in Berlin and have plans to relocate to Cyprus in the coming year. I will have to go by myself early next year until my partner can follow me a few month later.I dont think you are mad - I am 45 and think its a good age to make a change. I am not happy here in Germany anymore and after a few holidays in Cyprus we decided this seems to be the perfekt place to go. We are going over in September for 2 weeks to meet a few people who might be able to help with accomodation, jobs etc. - I have worked a lot of areas, like retails, it-support and office managment. I am native German, but grew up amongst an english community and lived severalt years in the uk. My partner in also German and is an IT-network administrator.
> My only problem is that I will have to take the first steps by myself next year. Maybe we could get in contact in order to help eachother on way to a new life in cyprus coming year. Would be great hearing from you. -


Hi Karin, welcome to the forum.
I spent many years in Germany and loved it but that was as a child and I suppose just like the UK it has changed a lot. My mother is German and we grew up bilingual.
I agree that 45 is a good age to make a change as long as you can afford to and as an EU citizen Cyprus is a good choice now that it is also in the EU.

Regards Veronica


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Veronica,many thanks for the warm welcome - and excuse some of my spelling - got my glasses on now -  Yes, you are right, Germany is not the place it used to be. Especially when you try to find a job at the age of 45. Nearly impossible here in Berlin. My Company has cut most of the jobs (including my job) in May. Its all about being young and energetic in most companies, but having the expierence of a lifetime. I have just looked at your link and found some really interesting property offers. We are planning to rent a small apartment or similar for my fist few month that I am bymyself on the island. Once my partner has joined me, we will then look into buying. Where abouts are you based? Maybe we could meet up one day when we come over. This year its going to be a get-it-roling-holiday for us and meeting new people. Only another 30 days to go.. Would be great from hearing from you again. 
Take care .. greets 
Karin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz_Berlin said:


> Hi Veronica,many thanks for the warm welcome - and excuse some of my spelling - got my glasses on now -  Yes, you are right, Germany is not the place it used to be. Especially when you try to find a job at the age of 45. Nearly impossible here in Berlin. My Company has cut most of the jobs (including my job) in May. Its all about being young and energetic in most companies, but having the expierence of a lifetime. I have just looked at your link and found some really interesting property offers. We are planning to rent a small apartment or similar for my fist few month that I am bymyself on the island. Once my partner has joined me, we will then look into buying. Where abouts are you based? Maybe we could meet up one day when we come over. This year its going to be a get-it-roling-holiday for us and meeting new people. Only another 30 days to go.. Would be great from hearing from you again.
> Take care .. greets
> Karin


Hi Karin,
no need to apologise for your spelling, I wish my German was as good. It has been so long since I even had much chance to speak in German I struggle with it these days.
The funny thingis my brother is married to German woman and lives in Germany and he really finds it hard to speak in English now
We live just outside Paphos and love it here.
It will be lovely to meet up for a chat over a coffee when you come over.

Veronica


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Veronica, thats great. Many thanks for the invitation. I am really looking forward to it. We will be staying in a hotel in Paralimni, but have already rented a car for the 2 weeks and travelling to Paphos won't be a problem. Nice to hear your brother is living in Germany - I know about the language probs. - After I returned to Germany from the UK, I had trouble speaking "proper"- German..  - I kept looking for the german words - I am going to take some greek lessons before we move to cyprus next year. That might help finding a job on the island then. what is the best way to exchange address details here on this forum? I have not found a PM-notificationfield here yet. We will be flying over on 21st Sept and going back on 5th Oct. So at the moment I am planning our info-touring-meetingnewpeople-route . - see you soon. 
greetings
Karin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz_Berlin said:


> Hi Veronica, thats great. Many thanks for the invitation. I am really looking forward to it. We will be staying in a hotel in Paralimni, but have already rented a car for the 2 weeks and travelling to Paphos won't be a problem. Nice to hear your brother is living in Germany - I know about the language probs. - After I returned to Germany from the UK, I had trouble speaking "proper"- German..  - I kept looking for the german words - I am going to take some greek lessons before we move to cyprus next year. That might help finding a job on the island then. what is the best way to exchange address details here on this forum? I have not found a PM-notificationfield here yet. We will be flying over on 21st Sept and going back on 5th Oct. So at the moment I am planning our info-touring-meetingnewpeople-route . - see you soon.
> greetings
> Karin


Hi Karin,
Once you have 5 posts you will be able to pm.
I know what you mean about 'looking' for words. The longer it is between my speaking German the harder I have to 'look'. I think they get stored away in the back of my brain somewhere and they get stuck there

Veronica


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Vernica, thanks for the info on PM. When we get together we will get to "reactivate" the words in your German-corner  - hope to see you in September and have a nice Weekend.
Karin


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi all, I'm hoping to make the big move to Cyprus at the beginning of 2010. It has been my dream for about 10 years to leave the UK for a new life in Cyprus before I hit the big 4 0 which happens next May. Originally it was to be myself and my partner making the move, we split last year but I am still determined to make the move solo. My friends in the Uk think I'm mad going it alone but I feel I really need to do it. I have read lots of posts on this forum which have been really helpful but I have a few more questions:
> Should I book a hotel/apartment for a couple of weeks when I first come so that I can look around for somewhere permanent when I'm there?
> Where are the best areas to live? I've been looking at Limassol and Paphos, my original place was Paralimni but it seems the other places are busier. Can anyone recommend any good agents for long term rentals?
> I will have money to get me by for around 12 months if need be without a job but ideally I want to get to work asap. I'm trained in catering (currently own my own catering business here) barwork and I'm currently re-training in beauty therapy so that I have varied choice of work, are there many jobs in this type of work?
> ...


Hi i moved out on my own to paralimni and although it is hard i'm still happy so far personally i'd say go for it but try and find some places to look at soon as you get here there are plenty. I've heard paphos is fairly quiet but so is alot of the island. You may struggle a bit for bar or restaraunt work untill april may time but i no of a good web site for work. hope things go well and good luck.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> Hi i moved out on my own to paralimni and although it is hard i'm still happy so far personally i'd say go for it but try and find some places to look at soon as you get here there are plenty. I've heard paphos is fairly quiet but so is alot of the island. You may struggle a bit for bar or restaraunt work untill april may time but i no of a good web site for work. hope things go well and good luck.


Thanks for the advice andy, could you private message me the web site you mentioned please, I have looked at a few but more the better. Thanks Lisa


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

kaz_Berlin said:


> Hi LIsa,
> I am Karin, a new member to this forum and found your post a few days ago. I am currently living in Berlin and have plans to relocate to Cyprus in the coming year. I will have to go by myself early next year until my partner can follow me a few month later.I dont think you are mad - I am 45 and think its a good age to make a change. I am not happy here in Germany anymore and after a few holidays in Cyprus we decided this seems to be the perfekt place to go. We are going over in September for 2 weeks to meet a few people who might be able to help with accomodation, jobs etc. - I have worked a lot of areas, like retails, it-support and office managment. I am native German, but grew up amongst an english community and lived severalt years in the uk. My partner in also German and is an IT-network administrator.
> My only problem is that I will have to take the first steps by myself next year. Maybe we could get in contact in order to help eachother on way to a new life in cyprus coming year. Would be great hearing from you. -


Hi Karin I've only just seen your reply to my thread so sorry for not replying earlier. It would be great to get in contact with some-one else in the same position as myself so I look forward to us helping one and other out during the move to Cyprus, it will definetly take a bit of the fear away of going it alone. When are you thinking of going? Do you know which area you will be moving to yet?
Lisa


----------



## kaz_Berlin (Aug 16, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Hi Karin I've only just seen your reply to my thread so sorry for not replying earlier. It would be great to get in contact with some-one else in the same position as myself so I look forward to us helping one and other out during the move to Cyprus, it will definetly take a bit of the fear away of going it alone. When are you thinking of going? Do you know which area you will be moving to yet?
> Lisa



Hi Lisa, many thanks for your reply. I am also late with mine here- sorry about that. Just going through some nervewrecking exams at the moment. We will be going to Paralimni on 21st Sept-5th October to meet and greet some people who might be able to help with some tips on relocating. Now we are not sure where we are going to end up, it depends where we will find a job. I just think Nikosia will not be the place where we want to go. It will be somewhere near the coast. Have you got any plans where you will be going yet? I am not sure if I can PM you on here yet, but maybe we can find a way that I can contact you via phone (maybe via skype if you have) - it would be great if we could keept intouch and help eachother on the great adventure. Are you going on another pre-tour before you move over? Well Lisa, hopefully we can keep in touch - Once we can PM I will give you my contact details. Take care for now - and sorry for the delay on my reply again. 
Karin


----------

